# ? about orion cobalt 260



## 64KyBelair (Dec 6, 2004)

anybody got any info on the old school orion cobalt 260 how many watts and how low of 
ohms i can get it down to


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64KyBelair_@Mar 22 2005, 07:40 PM
> *anybody got any info on the old school orion cobalt 260 how many watts and how low of
> ohms i can get it down to
> [snapback]2890672[/snapback]​*


It is only 4ohm mono stable - 2ohm stereo stable...
The amp is rated at 60 watts x 2 @ 4ohm stereo RMS
You could expect 120 watts x 2 @ 2ohms stereo RMS
You could expect 240 watts x 1 @ 4ohms mono RMS

It's a solid amp that does rated power, I would use it in a heartbeat...


----------



## 64KyBelair (Dec 6, 2004)

thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 22 2005, 08:24 PM
> *It is only 4ohm mono stable - 2ohm stereo stable...
> The amp is rated at 60 watts x 2 @ 4ohm stereo RMS
> You could expect 120 watts x 2 @ 2ohms stereo RMS
> ...


Amazing what 1 phone call can do.......... :biggrin:


----------

